
Why and How Embargoes Work in Tech Blogging - terpua
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/why_and_how_embargoes_work_in.php
======
sh1mmer
I think this could be really useful advice for people needing to do a bit of
self promotion for their project/startup.

An efficiently run embargo can create a lot more interest in a project by
giving the impression of an upswell of interest from a bunch of blogs at once.

